# Squaretrade warranty



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll be buying one later tonight.


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Only 2 people are interested in a warranty?


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am going to get that ho today


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I was thinking about it yesterday, but I would like to know if this includes any deductible. By the time I pay the $26 plus a possible $100 deductible I will just buy a brand new device straight from Google, as stupid as that sounds.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I was thinking about it yesterday, but I would like to know if this includes any deductible. By the time I pay the $26 plus a possible $100 deductible I will just buy a brand new device straight from Google, as stupid as that sounds.


http://www.squaretra...om/our-coverage



> Our standard warranty covers all mechanical and electrical failures that occur during normal use. You get 100% Parts & Labor coverage with zero deductibles.​


Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH) is an additional $33 for the 2 years.


> There is a $50 deductible when claiming accidental damage on Cell Phones only; SquareTrade has waived the deductible for all other ADH claims. There is no deductible if your issue occurred during normal use. ADH only covers new items - see complete details here.


No deductible for our N7s!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> http://www.squaretra...om/our-coverage


Well you just made up my mind! Thanks for searching for me since I'm a lazy, lazy person.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh and I just checked, the actual price of the tablet is $249.00 (Checked my Google Wallet account) which makes the price of the warranty $22.99 instead of $26.99, just trying to save you guys a couple bucks.









Edit: Also, it's an extra $27 for their "Accidental" protection, which I think is also worth it. $50 to have your tablet completely protected? Sounds good to me.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

never checked this out til just now - thanks for the heads up, this is definitely worth it. in fact, the pricing seems like a way better deal than any phone insurance I've ever seen...


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Its $40 until 8/17 for the 16GB
http://www.squaretrade.com/nexus7

I am getting this but waiting until 8/13 when my 30 day return expires just to make sure.

Edit : I went a head and did it, has to be within 30 days, and you can get a full refund up to 30 days and then its pro-rated. So even if I do return it I can get a full refund. Good deal on a warrenty.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a one time coupon of 30% off from them, so I will be getting it for $34.99; 2 years and accidental damage, no deductible.

I have purchased warranties from them in the past, so I get coupons from them all the time.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Just bought the warranty as well with a code I had, $35 for two years coverage is a no brainer with kids or if you are clumsy.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad I didn't jump on the warranty yet. $40 for both coverages is awesome.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just purchased mine as well for $42 and full coverage. Completely worth it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be getting this when my replacement gets here. I've already re-ordered it, and the funds are held on my debit account pending the return of the original, but no shipping info yet. I'm not sure how much of a hassle it'd be to transfer if I get the warranty for the new one and then it gets here with more defects and THAT needs to be sent back. Guess I need to start reading the fine print!


----------

